# Ultimate Pompano Recipe...



## jim t (Sep 30, 2007)

From another thread I thought I'd add this:

Thought of by many as the quintessential recipe for Pompano. From Antoine's in New Orleans.

Parchment paper can be hard to work with. Aluminum foil works just as well, you just lose a few points in "presentation"

You are "steaming" the fish, whether in parchment or foil.


Pompano en Papillote

(Pompano in Paper)

"Many a chef has created a dish,
but only God could have cooked that fish."
~ Cecil B. DeMille, in response to eating
Antoine's Pompano en Papillote

3 medium-sized pompanos*
3 cups water
1 chopped shallot or
2 tablespoons chopped onion
6 tablespoons butter
2 1/4 cups white wine
1 cup crabmeat
1 cup diced cooked shrimp
1/2 clove garlic, minced
1 1/2 cups chopped onions
Pinch thyme
1 bay leaf
2 cups fish stock
2 tablespoons flour
2 egg yolks
Salt and pepper

* Fresh salmon, sea trout, or striped bass may
be used when pompano is unavailable

Clean pompanos and cut into 6 fillets, removing head and backbone.
Simmer heads and bones in water until there are 2 cups stock. Sauté
fillets with shallot in 2 tablespoons butter and add 2 cups wine. Cover
and simmer slowly until fillets are tender, about 5-8 minutes.
Sauté crabmeat, shrimp, and 1/4 clove garlic in 2 tablespoons butter. Add onion and remaining garlic and cook 10 minutes. Add thyme, bay leaf, and
1 3/4 cups fish stock, and simmer 10 minutes.
Melt 2 tablespoons butter, blend in flour, and gradually stir in remaining
1/4 cup fish stock. Add to crabmeat mixture with wine stock drained from
fillets. Simmer, stirring constantly, until thickened. Beat egg yolks and mix
with sauce and remaining 1/4 cup wine. Add salt and pepper to taste. Chill
in refrigerator until firm.
Cut 6 parchment hearts 12 inches long and 8 inches wide. Oil paper well. Place the sauce (divided into 6 portions) on one side of heart, lay fillet on
sauce, and fold over other half of paper. Seal edges of paper by folding
over and pinching together all around. Lay the sealed hearts on an oiled
baking sheet and bake at 450 degrees F. 15 minutes, or until the paper
hearts are browned. Serve at once, cutting open paper at table. Serves 6.

From this website (scroll down a bit):

http://labellecuisine.com/archives/surprise/antoines.htm

Jim


----------

